# Which is better between SAMSUNG F5500 and SONY W700A in 46 inches LED?



## ambals.p (May 24, 2013)

Planning to buy a 46inches non 3D TV.. 2013 model...
i hav a x box kinect...play games and watch many movies.....
which is better? is it SAMSUNG F5500 or SONY W700A....

plz guide me friends


----------



## randomuser111 (May 24, 2013)

Sony W700A is much much much better than Samsung F5500 and the best 2D TV in market


----------



## ambals.p (May 24, 2013)

dear randomuser,

 can u plz substantiate....in what ways....in derail if possible....jus a comparison


----------



## randomuser111 (May 24, 2013)

In every area W700 is superior. Better colors, motion, contrast, black levels, design.


----------



## ambals.p (May 25, 2013)

thank u sir......


----------



## ambals.p (Jun 1, 2013)

purchased sony W700A...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 1, 2013)

^

Congrats. 

Please put up a mini review and some pics.


----------

